# Does all wood pose a risk of mites?



## Katiehogletnewbie (Mar 22, 2012)

They have some great hidey wooden houses and a great maze for them to play with but i'm worried about the risk of mites.

am i being too worried?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Unless the wood is sealed with something, then yup, there is a chance of mites burrowing into it. Wood is also very difficult to clean and sanitize (in the event it gets pee, poop, or food on it), so it's easiest to use plastic or fabric hideaways so they can be washed. Unless sealed, once the wood gets dirty, you're going to have to throw it away with how hard it'll be to clean. (Speaking from experience with the wood hideaways we use for the mice at work...They get SO disgusting. :? )


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

my mom puts the ones she uses for her lizards in the oven to sterilize them.


----------

